# ISPConfig3 - Umleitung falsch gesetzt, keine Verbindung zu ISPC3 und web.



## RycoDePsyco (29. Jan. 2011)

Hallo, ich habe aus versehen bei umleitung zwar den pfad gelöscht aber nicht den type.

Somit habe ich jetzt den zustand:
Redirect Type: L
Redirect Path: ist leer

Das hat zur folge das ich kein zugriff mehr auf das web sowie auf ispconfig3 und webmail habe.

Was kann ich tun um das problem zu lösen um ispc3 sowie das web wieder sichtbar/funktionsfähig zu machen.

Danke im vorraus.

.


----------



## gOOvER (29. Jan. 2011)

Log dich per ssh ein und ändere es in der vhost datei drekt. Dann sollte es wieder gehen


----------



## RycoDePsyco (29. Jan. 2011)

Danke für die Information.

In welcher vHost Datei (Debian 5) wäre das, bin momentan am Verzweifeln trotz Linux Server Buch.

Und wie finde ich dann in der Datei Redirect Type: L, also wie deaktiviere ich ihn dann? 
Also auf "no redirect" schalten.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Moestchen (29. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von RycoDePsyco:


> In welcher vHost Datei (Debian 5) wäre das


Nutzt du debian? Dann schaue unter /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/XYZ .
XYZ entspricht dem Namen deines webs, aber siehst du ja auch per ls -la .


----------



## RycoDePsyco (29. Jan. 2011)

Ja danke, das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht und schon vorher ein blick hinein geworfen. 

Nun bin ich aber noch nicht so erfahren das ich so etwas auf den ersten blick sehe, erkenne und weiß, was heißen soll: was genau müsste ich ändern bzw. Darauf achten was mit der umleitung zu tun hat? 

Vielen dank


----------



## Moestchen (29. Jan. 2011)

Wie sieht deine Vhost denn jetzt aus?


----------



## RycoDePsyco (30. Jan. 2011)

.

Dies ist die Datei *MEINE_DOMAIN.de.vhost* in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/




> <Directory /var/www/*MEINE_DOMAIN.de*>
> AllowOverride None
> Order Deny,Allow
> Deny from all
> ...



Ich hoffe du kannst mir weiterhelfen.

Danke soweit. ^^


.


----------



## sapro (30. Jan. 2011)

Den Teil einfach auskommentieren (# davor):


> RewriteEngine on
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^*MEINE_DOMAIN.de* [NC]
> RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /$1  [L]
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^www.*MEINE_DOMAIN.de* [NC]
> RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /$1  [L]


sollte dann so aussehen:


> #RewriteEngine on
> #RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^*MEINE_DOMAIN.de* [NC]
> #RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /$1  [L]
> #RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^www.*MEINE_DOMAIN.de* [NC]
> #RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /$1  [L]


dann die Änderungen aktivieren:

/etc/init.d/apache2 reload


----------



## RycoDePsyco (30. Jan. 2011)

Also auskommentieren.



> #RewriteEngine on
> #RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^*MEINE_DOMAIN.de* [NC]
> #RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /$1  [L]
> #RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^www.*MEINE_DOMAIN.de* [NC]
> #RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /$1  [L]



Habe aber nun Fehlermeldung:



> /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
> 
> Syntax error on line 131 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/MEINE_DOMAIN.de.vhost:
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sapro (30. Jan. 2011)

dann kommentiere das "display_errors = off" mal aus und probiers nochmal


----------



## RycoDePsyco (31. Jan. 2011)

So nun habe ich es versucht und ist diesmal ohne fehlermeldung durch. 

Aber ispc3 ist dennoch nicht erreichbar. 

Hm...

.


----------



## Moestchen (31. Jan. 2011)

Weder per Domainnamen, noch per IP?
Wie sieht denn die Konfiguration der webs aus: apache2ctl -S ?


----------



## RycoDePsyco (31. Jan. 2011)

.



> Weder per Domainnamen, noch per IP?


Weder noch.


Hier die Daten...



> apache2ctl -S
> [Mon Jan 31 20:06:36 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost xx.xx.xx.xx:443 has no VirtualHosts
> VirtualHost configuration:
> xx.xx.xx.xx:80        is a NameVirtualHost
> ...


.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (1. Feb. 2011)

Soweit ich die Meldung verstehe, soll kein Host da sein, aber wo ist dann der Fehler.

Wie schon gesagt müsste es die Weiterleitung sein?



*EDIT:*
Ein Neustart des Rechners hat geholfen und es geht wieder alles bisher.

1.) Nur woran lag der Fehler, welcher Dienst war defekt bzw. abgeschaltet.

2.) Wenn ich die display_errors wieder deauskomitiere also aktiviere dann kommt die Fehlermeldung wie oben wieder.

3.) Jetzt geht die Seite wieder nicht nach ein paar Minuten?
Habe aber mal /etc/init.d/apache2 start ausgeführt und es geht dann wieder, aber mit der Fehlermeldung:
Starting web server: apache2[Tue Feb 01 20:25:04 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost xx.xx.xx.xx:443 has no VirtualHosts



Aber wo liegt hier der Fehler?



THX


.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (1. Feb. 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort und Hilfe.

Ich habe herausgefunden, muss aber sagen das ich mir noch nicht zu 100% sicher bin, das wo ich den _Redirect Typ "L"_ auf _"no Redirect" _geschallten habe, in ISPConfig 3, das dann wieder das Web weg war.

Nun habe ich dann einfach _"/etc/init.d/apache2 start"_ ausgeführt und das Web war wieder da, frag mich bloß warum dieser Effekt.
Also hat _/etc/init.d/apache2_ sich abgeschaltet/abgestürzt.


*Ich glaube aber das ich das Problem gefunden habe weil ich noch etwas entdeckt habe:*


Ich habe unter ISPC3 - Web Domain unter Optionen unter
+ Custom php.ini settings: _display_errors = off_
+ Apache Direktiven: _display_errors = off_

gesetzt gehabt, daher sollte der Fehler gekommen sein. ??


Allerdings habe ich diese Werte in beiden Feldern gesetzt weil:
erst wenn ich bei beiden diesen Befehl eingefügt habe, hat dann auch erst _display_errors = off_ reagiert.

Das heißt, selbst wenn ich im Web die php.ini mit dem Inhalt _display_errors = off_ gesetzt habe und unter ISPC3 / Custom php.ini settings: _display_errors = off_ gesetzt habe, hat es *nicht *reagiert/funktioniert.

Es blieb dennoch on/an.


Ich schau mal weiter ob das Problem weiterhin besteht.

*Frage:*
Wie setzte ich denn sonst die php.ini und  Custom php.ini settings:, das nun display_errors = off in der php.ini greift??

Und nun kann ich mich schon wieder nicht mit Webmail verbinden obwohl diesmal die Umleitung wieder auf Standard steht, das verstehe ich nun wirklich nicht.

Der es liegt eine Softverknüpfung webmail unter /var/www sonst konnte ich die erreichen, jetzt nicht mehr.
Ich denke das ich nun alles wieder auf Standard zurück versetzt habe, daher auch die Frag.


.


----------



## Till (2. Feb. 2011)

display_errors = off ist eine php.ini Direktive und keine des apache Webserevres. Du kannst sie also nur im php.ini Feld setzen, denn wenn Du sieim apache Direktiven Feld setzt erzeugt dass eine ungültige apache Konfigurationsdatei und die Apacke Konfiguration wird dann nicht geschrieben, da apche sonst nicht mehr starten würde.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (2. Feb. 2011)

Vielen dank für deine Hilfe, das musste ich auch erfahren und es war auch der Fehler.


Aber ich stehe im Augenblick noch vor zwei drei Problemen und hoffe auf weitere Hilfe.

*Zum einen* möchte ich fragen was es nun schon wieder mit Webmail (Squirrelmail) nun auf sich hat das dies schon wieder nicht erreichbar ist.

Diesmal habe ich ja wieder keinen Weiterleitungspfad woran es liegen könnte und das gerade noch vorhandenen Problem ist ja nun gelöst.

*Zum zweiten* muss ich ClamAV upgraden/updaten finde aber da keine Lösung für Anfänger und in Deutsch.

*Zum dritten* habe ich immer noch die Fehlermeldung, in der Console, NameVirtualHost xx.xx.xx.xx:443 has no VirtualHosts

Woran kann dies liegen?


Hier nochmals der Auszug bei dem Befehl: *apache2ctl -S*


> [Wed Feb 02 12:38:56 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost xx.xx.xx.xx:443 has no VirtualHosts
> 
> VirtualHost configuration:
> xx.xx.xx.xx:80        is a NameVirtualHost
> ...


.


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2011)

1) Schau mal hier:

http://howtoforge.com/enabling-squirrelmail-for-your-web-sites-on-an-ispconfig-3-server-debian-lenny

2) Welche Linux Distribution verwendest Du? Bei Debian Und Ubuntu rufst Du einfach auf:

apt-get update
apt-get upgrade

3) Das ist ok so und kein fehler. Diese Meldung bedeutet dass Du für die angegebene IP Adresse in Zukunft noch SSL Webseiten anlegen kannst.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (3. Feb. 2011)

> *Über Private Massage:*_Aber dennoch habe ich nach Eingabe des Befehls (siehe Beitrag die letzten Beiträge) noch eine Fehlermeldung das der vHost kein vHost ist, was mich aber wundert._
> 
> 1.) Wie sieht deine Konfiguration des Webs im ISPc3 aus?
> Hast du bei IP-Adresse das '*' drin oder eine IP-Adresse?
> ...


1.) Ist meine IP schon drin

2.) Leider nein, bzw. zu aktuell.

3.) Update habe ich gemacht von 3.0.3.1 auf 3.0.3.2, aber keine Änderung.
Komischerweise habe ich dies eigentlich schon mal gemacht da eine Stunde nach der Install von ISPC3 3.0.3.1 das Update auf ...2 draußen war, trotzdem war die Versionsnummer nach dem Neustart des BS wieder die alte ??!??
*

@Till*
Danke für den Link:
Weist du ob du mir den Link auch auf Deutsch geben kannst?

Debian 5 mit apt-get update und apt-get upgrade aktuell.
Habe aber Fehlermeldung.

*
Hier ein Auszug:*


> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
> main.cvd is up to date (version: 53, sigs: 846214, f-level: 53, builder: sven)
> daily.cld is up to date (version: 12620, sigs: 35178, f-level: 58, builder: ccordes)
> --------------------------------------
> ...


.



Kann man hier irgend wie mal die Einstellungen Posten oder muss ich das aufwendig einzeln Aufschreiben?


.


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2011)

> Debian 5 mit apt-get update und apt-get upgrade aktuell.
> Habe aber Fehlermeldung.


Dann ist ja alles bestens. Das ist auch keine Fehlermeldung, liss Dir doch mal den Text durch, der hinter dem No Panic Link ist.

Die einzig relevanten Meldungen sind:

main.cvd is up to date (version: 53, sigs: 846214, f-level: 53, builder: sven)
daily.cld is up to date (version: 12620, sigs: 35178, f-level: 58, builder: ccordes)

was bedeutet dass der Clamav aktuell ist.



> 3.) Update habe ich gemacht von 3.0.3.1 auf 3.0.3.2, aber keine Änderung.
> Komischerweise habe ich dies eigentlich schon mal gemacht da eine Stunde nach der Install von ISPC3 3.0.3.1 das Update auf ...2 draußen war, trotzdem war die Versionsnummer nach dem Neustart des BS wieder die alte ??!??


Das ist ok. Dann ist Deine Installation aktuell, wir hatten für ca. 1-2 Stunden nach dem Release noch die alte Versionsnummer im code drin. Es ist also die 3.0.3.2 die Du installiert hast wenn Du die 3.0.3.2 Datei heruntergeladen hattest, auch wenn sie die alte Versionsnummer anzeigt.

Das Tutorial gibt es leider nur auf englisch.


----------

